# 66 gto oem wood grain steering wheel



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I am looking into getting a wood grain steering wheel. I do not want a reproduction. I know that the 67 has rivets on the back of steering does the same apply to the 66 version? What else should i look for?


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

67 has 4 rivets on the rear spokes vs 3 rivets for the 65-66 sport wheel. 67 has brushed chrome inserts on the spokes vs smooth on the 65-66. I believe the 67 is also deeper from the cap to the rear mount. Attached is a good photo of a 66. If you find a decent core you can get the plastic rim recast in the correct wood grain pattern for <$300. Expect to pay over $500 for a complete restored original with a good chrome collar and correct horn button.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks I did not know about the three rivets. there is guy on craigslist selling on but I think its a reproduction. I verify with the rivets. There was one restored on ebay last night it was restored without the horn button went for about 480.00. Now I know what to look for. Thanks.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

theres a guy from eastern pa. selling an original unrestored wheel on e-bay. the starting bid was $500. didn't see anyone bid on it the times I viewed it. its hard to judge the condition by looking at photos n description. I would have to hold it in my hands to buy it.


----------

